# Toro weight kit dimensions



## pdunc (Oct 21, 2015)

The front weight kit for my Toro 1028OHXE is just to expensive. Anyone know the dimensions of the weight kit? Looking to add about the same amount of weight to my machine (with cab) as the kit that Toro sells. Thanks.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

This is what I did for my 1128, I went to out local welding shop and bought some sold steel 1x1 and bolted it on. You just have to decided how heavy you want it.


----------



## pdunc (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I was planning on buying some steel as well, but because I will be using a cab, I was planning on putting on the recommended amount of weight which seems to be about 30 lbs.. Basically, I would like to buy a piece of steel the same size as provided in the Toro weight kit, that's why I was asking for the dimensions.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

pdunc said:


> Thanks for the reply. I was planning on buying some steel as well, but because I will be using a cab, I was planning on putting on the recommended amount of weight which seems to be about 30 lbs.. Basically, I would like to buy a piece of steel the same size as provided in the Toro weight kit, that's why I was asking for the dimensions.


I would be careful putting that much weight (30lbs) as you should just put on a few sacks of salt on the front to bring it to 30 lbs. Toro are notorious for their light front but experiment first then commit with steel. I for one on my Ariens 1130DLE added a 24" long X 5" wide X 3/8" thick which gave me approx. 18 lbs and I would not put anymore lest the handles get fatigued from overweight.
Good Luck


----------



## pdunc (Oct 21, 2015)

Good idea not to commit to that weight with steel until I check it with bags of salt or sand. Thanks. I would still like to get the dimensions of the steel in the weight kit though.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

I realize the balance on each machine might be different; I put 25 pounds on a Murray snow thrower 8 hp 27 inch width, with a Classic Accessories brand snow cab and it was perfect. It was a little heavy in front with that extra weight but it helped prevent climbing at EOD. Less stressful on my shoulders and pecs because I needed less lifting to keep the front down. For that reason I recommend extra weight beyond what the factory may specify. 

BTW I used a stack of old dumbbell weights through-bolted. It wasn't pretty but I had them laying around and it only cost me a few bucks for the large nut/bolt and some plastic or nylon washers. I bedded it with butyl rubber tape that I had on hand.


----------



## laptopquestions (Oct 1, 2015)

For what it is worth, the shipping weight from Amazon (figuring most of it is the kit itself ):

107-3815 - Toro Snow Blower Front Weight Kit (Power Max Models) - 5901

*Shipping Weight:* 34 pounds






*Shipping Weight:* 17.8 pounds


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

If I remember correct it cost me $20.00 for the steel and a little time drilling it and paint.


----------



## pdunc (Oct 21, 2015)

I appreciate all of the suggestions, but as well as the weight, does anyone have the actual length, width, and thickness of the steel plate that comes in the Toro weight kit? Thanks.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

pdunc said:


> I appreciate all of the suggestions, but as well as the weight, does anyone have the actual length, width, and thickness of the steel plate that comes in the Toro weight kit? Thanks.


Just my two cents on my Ariens machines I always used a 10 pound weight kit, it was not as pricey as the Toro kit. They work well and prevent the machine from riding up on the EOD plow pile. I'm not sure if the Toro kits are heavier because their machines are lighter up front than comparable Ariens two stage machines. I would check Jackssmallengines.com they have a good selection as well as good pricing.

Unfortunately I cannot answer your questions regarding the dimensions of the Toro weight kit. I would give Toro tech-support a call, I am confident they will be able to provide you with this information.

All the best.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hanky said:


> This is what I did for my 1128, I went to out local welding shop and bought some sold steel 1x1 and bolted it on. You just have to decided how heavy you want it.


Nice handiwork, it looks better than O.E. which I believe mounts on the top of the auger housing.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

My small weights were 5 lbs for the sold bar and then I wanted a bit more so I welded on the 2 small pieces for a total of 8 lbs, did this for the EOD snow and also the snow that comes of the roof of our house and lands in driveway.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

pdunc said:


> The front weight kit for my Toro 1028OHXE is just to expensive. Anyone know the dimensions of the weight kit? Looking to add about the same amount of weight to my machine (with cab) as the kit that Toro sells. Thanks.


how much does the cab assembly weigh? I did have (not anymore) an aftermarket cab on my unit for a couple of seasons, and it came with a fabric bag with a mounting bracket with instructions to fill it up with sand. Did that, and it worked great, think I had about 10-12 pounds and it offset the weight of the cab. 

I agree adding too much weight could cause fatigue to the attachment points from the auger bucket to the machine, and possibly handles. Seems most of the machines today have quite a bit of flex in the handles right in the showroom floor.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Cardo111 Looks like you may have some oversize skids on your machine. Care to post a side view, and also a assessment of their value and price ? Thanks - I'm going to be doing a 500' crushed stone driveway in the Adirondacks, and bigger skids may be just the ticket. Anyone with a suggestion of how high that I should set the scraper bar at ? I don't want to throw stones - only snow.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

RIT333 said:


> . Anyone with a suggestion of how high that I should set the scraper bar at ? I don't want to throw stones - only snow.


 It all depends on how compacted is your driveway, normally driveway gravel is set with some minus stone size allowing it to bind sometimes nearing asphalt hardness in the best laid ones but if the driveway has not binded or has too much stone the same size then you could think of adjusting 
your scrapper bar up to 1 inch or slightly more. Many let some snow to pack down over the stones where one could go with a lessened gap for your scraper bar until it melts.
Good Luck


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

RIT333 said:


> Cardo111 Looks like you may have some oversize skids on your machine. Care to post a side view, and also a assessment of their value and price ? Thanks - I'm going to be doing a 500' crushed stone driveway in the Adirondacks, and bigger skids may be just the ticket. Anyone with a suggestion of how high that I should set the scraper bar at ? I don't want to throw stones - only snow.


 I think this is what you want to read, 
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...-fancy-new-shoes-toro-1128-oxe-power-max.html
I think they are great if you go on grass or gravel, my own driveway is pavement but the driveway across is gravel that I also blow. If it was just my driveway I would not spend the money on. so I switch them on and off as I see fit. They are well made, it sounds like they will work out great for your driveway.


----------

